# Lovely Princess Karen Sue Cantrell Of The Republic of Aquitaine



## Truvianni (Apr 21, 2011)

A group of poems dedicated to Princess Karen Sue Cantrell of The Republic of Aquitaine, who though I can not claim her title to be authentic or not did in a way inspire these poems. 

A- Lovely Princess Karen Sue Cantrell Of The Republic of Aquitaine

Dear Princess Cantrell of noble fiber ye be 
as one since époque of fairy tale 
ever enchanting from days of old 
to behold lady in thee 

Dear Princess Cantrell though thine be 
domain minute thou be regal in ye 
presence for in radiance of thee all be 
magical ast thou have created thus 
a world of image to thee grace 

Dearest Princess Cantrell ye haveth 
golden tresses to shine as thine tiara 
upon crowning to thee glory majestic 
for thou art grand ever exquisite 
in detail of feature to compose visage 
divine whilst emerald do serve thee 
to gaze ast mirror to fine soul 

Most elegant Princess Cantrell thee be 
of elongated limbs ever gracious 
on movement ast to edify the arts 
be they ballerina to dance or 
swan to glace on lake as painting 
to encompass ye in all thine beauty 
whilst symphony doest ye voice 
to grandeur of thee oh, delicate being 

Imperial Princess Cantrell ye be adorned
in threads a silk and satin as titles galore 
be heaped on to thee yet it be not these 
to lend credit on to ye save thine lavishness 
to deliver merit upon them for thou art true 
splendid 

Kind Princess Cantrell friend mine 
treasure in adoration for nay be verse 
or rhyme naught bows a curtsy to rise 
as thee lady fair 

B- Kasiutrella On To My Love As Summer 


Kasiutrella ye be on to adoration mine ast summer 
for I do love thee so ast thine warmth taketh mine skin 
casting inner passions to rise beyond discretion for thou be beauty 
of color ever true as ye doest upon me to thee as spell 
of lust ardent 

Kasiutrella yet being my desire for thee as on to summer, 
never be reliant upon wherest thou may espouse 
ways likewise for like season of heat 
reason to my adoration be not based 
to that which might requited be 
save my appreciation for lady ever lovely 
as summer in all glory that be 

kasiutrella thus may come to pass 
ast to thine retort in adulation mine 
for in disparity to summer 
thou be comprised in emotions to be captured 
in spirit of affections mine 
yet shall we nay on to other be 
love beheld never to banish 
for part in ye admirer hold nay 
conditions of return 
C- Kasiutrella, Princess Of Lust


Regal ye be of noble cobalt blood 
as ways of aristocrat ye take to since 
birth from cradle lain upon luxury 
ever decorous be thine to cherish in 
life privileged

Oh, doll lovely of eyes azure 
whilst tresses golden be ast crown 
to child adorned in graceful visage 
in beauty’s tribute on to ye fairy princess 
of white carnation from which ruby 
taketh flight on to gaze from thine lips 

Kasiutrella ye art royal 
for doubt be not cast upon thee 
yet in thine ways imperial thou be woman 
of sensuality for passion in thein veins 
doest scurry as ardent crimson 
of fire burning in night 

Sensual Kasiutrella it taketh cover 
beneath thine fine threads of satin 
wherest be found feminine of chaste sexuality 
as in ye be comprised the utmost lust 
as woman extraordinaire in that which 
taketh shape in bosom plump as taste 
to thine tenderness be but all 
too exquisite scarlet found upon 
mound glorious of ye 

Kasiutrella thou be not deprived 
by title for ye be gifted ast thou art kind 
in proportions magnificent to thine gender 
of legs nay unaware to silk’s supple stroke 
lending fashion to desire whilst thou reward 
admirer worthy of ye in tidal waves of 
emotions to bliss

Kasiutrella it be in flight of crises 
wherest flower of thine femininity receiveth 
spray of desire’s storm for on to ye be delivered 
all of splendor in moment cache to he in adulation 
to match ye in force of immodest moment 
for if all be thou art lady ever grand 

Caring Kasiutrella 
yet above all thee be of virtue 
for it be pure love in thine core 
to ennoble acts of measly carnality 
to heave as angelic ye be 
upon where thee haveth vantage point 
as to gaze upon I with thine tenderness 
ever true ast be heart of Princess 
indulging on those beloved to thee

Adored kasiutrella thus I do refer to thee 
as in boldness I take as such upon my liberties 
in hope slight to be likewise on to ye 
for captive thou have made me on to thee 
by thine being so much graced in ways of true 
beauty from within ast to lend acclaim 
on to what be external


----------

